# Airport SSID?



## Tazmani05 (28 Novembre 2009)

bonjour,

Après avoir fait une recherche mais ne pas avoir trouvé ce que je cherche, je me permets de poster quelque chose.

Voilà je viens d'acquérir l'airport extreme de chez apple et tout marche bien pour la configuration sauf quand je veux me connecter depuis ma ps3 à chaque fois on me demande le SSID mais je ne sais pas où le trouver...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## janusatisland (29 Novembre 2009)

Dans la barre des tâches dans l'icône airport, en principe le ssid auxquel tu es connecté est indiqué. alors en principe c'est le tiens à moins que tu te conncte chez quelqu'un d'autre. Sinon tu peux taper dans spotlight airport et tu sélectionnes airport utility et là tu sélectionnes base station tu vas configuration manuel, puis dans l'onglet airport tu sélectionne wireless et du notes le nom de ton ssid et le mot de passe que tu dois connaître que tu reportes sur ta ps 3.

cordialement,

Janus


----------



## r e m y (29 Novembre 2009)

Sauf erreur de ma part, le SSID c'est tout simplement le nom du réseau WiFi auquel tu souhaites de connecter.


----------



## Tazmani05 (29 Novembre 2009)

Merci c'est tout bon j'ai réussi 

Le problème venait tu fais que j'avais mis un nom avec un accent dedans,

J'ai changé le nom par quelque chose en majuscule et tout a très bien marché !


----------

